# Sharkchum continues to mystify



## Gizzmo (Oct 24, 2015)

Sharkchum won another fishing tournament last weekend, will probably win one this week, and next as well. Ohh, and every cookoff from here on out....possibly 
You guys should ask how he does it....thats right, you cant because he's BANNED?


----------



## quackills05 (Apr 29, 2011)

Sharkchum got banned? What da.


----------



## Lagavulin62 (Jun 1, 2016)

Did they also remove his stickys on surf info and know how?


----------



## Ag03Aj (Oct 17, 2012)

I havent gotten on 2cool in forever....and in my first 2 days back I find out sharkchum has been axed!!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

It’s been over a year since he’s been banned. Quite the fisherman and cook.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Who?


----------



## Capt_Gilligan (Jun 8, 2016)

WillieT said:


> It’s been over a year since he’s been banned. Quite the fisherman and cook.


Why did he get sent to banned camp? I never saw anything from the guy that was penalty box worthy, let alone ban worthy.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

He poked the bear one too many times.... the bear does not have a sense of humor....

I know Ole Chum.... I also know a bear or two...


----------



## Capt_Gilligan (Jun 8, 2016)

Sgrem said:


> He poked the bear one too many times.... the bear does not have a sense of humor....
> 
> I know Ole Chum.... I also know a bear or two...


I guess not. The ban hammer deals a fatal blow…


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

I enjoyed his posts!
Even prisoners get second chances.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Yeah and he loved my lure... to bad he got banned.


----------



## jakejas (Jan 15, 2018)

Why did he get banned? Should we start a petition to get him back on? It sounds like he was a fun guy to have on the forum.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Great guy....he poked the bear a few too many times....
He is on the other forum....


----------



## jakejas (Jan 15, 2018)

What is the other forum?


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

Dosfrio.com


----------

